# How many of us are ttc our 1st child?



## africaqueen

Hi everyone 

Obviously to be here we all have angel babies, but i wondered how many of us are childless? 

I am 29 in may and DH is 30. We lost our baby in jan due to ectopic and we are ttc again in April as surgeon said we had to wait 3 cycles.

How many of us are ttc our 1st and how old are we? just thought it would be nice to talk to other women who are longing to be mothers xxx


----------



## Lolly W

HI, I'm 30 and hbby is 35 - we are still trying to conceive our first child.

I'm hoping for 3rd time lucky next time around x


----------



## TripleB

Hey ladies. I am 29, DH is 30 and we are TTC our first after a MMC in October 09. Hoping for all of us that our childless days are numbered...x


----------



## hb1

We are ttc our 1st child too - I am 32 oh is 34

hx


----------



## kanga

I'm 29 in May too. TTC 1st child, dh is 32 x


----------



## the_key2005

Same here, we are ttcing our first child, had an MC in december 09, am 32 and DH is 40, clock is ticking away so really hoping for some great news soon. Baby dust to all of you ladies.


----------



## Megg33k

TTC our 1st as well. I'm 29 (as of just over a week ago) and OH will be 30 in June. I was pregnant for the first time in Oct with MMC in Dec 2009. I'm ready to put my childless days to rest!


----------



## cazza22

Hey AQ, great thread  both me and OH are 26 we've been TTC for 3 years :-(.

We are TTC our first bubba and after 3 MC's in the last 12 months we are desperate for our sticky bean. We have our fertility appointment on 6th of April to get results for Recurrent MC and if we get the all clear we will start to try again in May/June fingers crossed nothing serious comes back from the blood tests. Good luck to us all and i send each and every one of you truckloads of baby dust  xxxxxxxxx Lov Caz xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Aerdrie

I'm 30 and DH is 32. Together for almost 11 years and longing to add the missing piece to our happy little family.


----------



## w8ing4bean

*we're ttc our first, after mmc in january. im 20 and OH is 30  xx*


----------



## stardust22

Hi Ladies,

Great thread!!! 

I am 34 (soon to be 35) and my hubby is 36. We had a mmc in Jan10 and so desperately want to complete our family. Time is definately ticking away for us but we are trying to stay positive. I just tell myself every day how I am lucky to have a wonderful husband too 

Babydust to you all and hoping I recognise your names in the other threads when you get BFP!!
xx


----------



## AS1

Hey girls

I'm 32 and my hubby 38 - I've had 3 mmc :cry: I've spent the last 7 mths undergoing RMC tests and sitting on a waiting list for surgery for a septum they found in my uterus, am really hoping this was my problem and I have my fingers crossed that all goes well with the surgery and my next pregnancy xx

:dust: to all us girls


----------



## hoping:)

We are still pretty young: I'm 22 (23 in June) and DH is 24. We have been together for 5 years and married for 2. My DH is awesome and there is no way I could keep my sanity without him... he is my best friend and my everything. 

We lost our 2 babies last year due to MTHFR:cry: but luckily it is easily treated! 

With the other 2 pregnancies I got pregnant immediately and now we are on our 7th cycle... its sooo frustrating :wacko:


----------



## destinyfaith

i'm 27 just turned few weeks and my Partner is 42 .. trying to concieve or 1st child after m/c :( so sad idk what to do feels i WILL never get pregnant again :(


----------



## pea-in-pod

Hi Africa Queen,
Well I am very newly pregnant after 2 MC, but have already had quite a bit of bleeding, so I am not super hopeful at present. I just don`t know which way this one is going to go. But I am 33 and DH is 34, and yes we are trying for our 1st, no other kids.
I have found it really tough, being in this "category" - but its nice to know I have a lot of support here.
xoxo
Pea


----------



## zoe87

Hi im 22 and OH is 24 been trying ttc since june 08! had 2 m/c :((


----------



## Ten

I'm 31 - OH is 32 - we lost our girl last year. Still hoping she'll come back. (Maybe this cycle? I'm nauseous enough, but that might just be nerves...)


----------



## fifi-folle

I'm 30, DH is 32, been together 9.5 years, ttc for 7 months, taking month off after 3rd m/c in 3 months.


----------



## KimmyB

:hi:

I'm 23 and DH is 25, we have been together 7 years and married for 7 months! We lost our first ectopic angel in October '09. Currently on our 3rd cycle of ttc again. Good luck everyone!


----------



## dan-o

Me! I'm 33 & have been TTC my first since the summer of 2008 :)


----------



## phoebe

:flower:hi there i am in the same boat as u guys. had a mmc diagnosed in dec and lost baby new yr day, i am 37 and my oh is 27. i wish us all loadsa good luck in achieving motherhood. hugs xx


----------



## Miss_BB

I'm 31 and OH 27 - first TTC and currently childless.
x


----------



## rach83

Hi, i just saw this thread and its really nice to be around not only people who are TTC after a loss but also those who havent got any children yet at all. I had 2 mmc in 2009 (I'm 26), one in jul and one just a couple days before xmas. We've been trying again for 3 months, and although i was hopeful this month i had my visit from AF this morning, realising my cycle is still not back to my 28 days after the mc so my vody obviously still isnt ready. Been feeling really low again, back to square 1. postive mental attitude is hard work for all 28 days, epecially on CD1. x x


----------



## Tulip

Hey, hubby and I are TTC our first earthly baby.... we lost Ruby in December to a neural tube defect, but her spirit remains with us spreading awareness of Folic deficiency; she has achieved more without even taking a breath than some people do in a lifetime.

I am 29 (30 next month) and hubby is 41. Good luck to you all on your journeys - and take your folic acid! xx


----------



## nupu

Hi - would like to join you ladies please. It seems we are all in the same boat and it's nice to have other people in the same situation to chat to. 
Had 2 mmc needeing erpcs and two natural mc in 2009. I'm 38 and DH is 41 so time is really ticking away. Had all the tests and came back clear. Ready to start IVF and/or adoption in the summer through wonderful GP & consultant.
I find the child less aspect really hard, particularly when other people complain about their children. I know they don't mean it, but I would give anything to be in their position with a lovely child to bring up.

Goodluck to all of us - hopefully our child less days are numbered!!


----------



## dollydingle

I'm 31 my OH is 27. We're TTC #1 following mc in August 09. Starting to feel very worried it's not going to happen for us.


----------



## Minimin

Hey Africa Queen- Nice thread!
I'm 36- 37 in a few weeks {:(} and DH is 37 nearly 38! I have had an Ep Sept 2009 and an early MC on Jan the 9th 2010. I'm hoping I get my lil one soon as time is really ticking for us.


----------



## Beadette

We are also TTC our first bubs! I'm 27 and hubby is 33. Had MMC in dec/jan and hoping for a sticky healthy bean this year! Xx


----------



## OHaiMommy

I'm 32 and DH is 31. We had our first BFP in November and then MMC in January.

We've been :sex: all weekend, tryin' to get that bun back in the oven! :lol:


----------



## tiny tots

Hi im 31 & hubby is 34, lost our little one a few weeks ago (is my second loss). We just want to complete our family, so are not giving up!!!
:dust: to you all xxx


----------



## africaqueen

So glad i wrote this thread as its a comfort to know we are not alone in our quests to become mothers and i hope and pray that we all get our sticky bfps this year and our bundles of joy in 2011 ;-) 

I have never actually let mothers day effect me but this year will be hard as i would of been looking forward to knowing it would be the last mothers day that im not a mum and now i just cnt say that as i dnt know when or if i will ever become a mum :-( xxx


----------



## everthingX

Hi, I'm 34, 35 shortly, TTC 1st Child, Hubby same age. MMC in Jan :O(


----------



## JessicaP

Hi im 27 (28 on thursday) my oh is 30. We had our miscarriage in May 2009. I hope you dont mind me coming into here as I think its about time I moved over to ttc our first!

xxx


----------



## Megg33k

I think I speak for everyone, Jessica, when I say that we certainly don't mind! Welcome to the forum! :hugs: Sorry about your loss!


----------



## africaqueen

Yes Jessica u are more than welcome here and u are amongst a good crowd and we all understand eachother here ;-)

xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Anymore of us who are ttc our 1st earth baby?  xxx


----------



## JessicaP

Thank you Meg33k and africaqueen for your kind messages. I have lots of thick questions about all this as im quite new at all this! hope you dont mind!

xxx


----------



## louise1608

*Ooh what a good thread!  Well me and my OH are still pretty young, I am 21 and he is 22, we have been TTC our first child since April 2009, fell pregnant but had a natural MC in December 2009 - and have just today found out I am pregnant again so fingers crossed for sticky this time!  *


----------



## africaqueen

JessicaP said:


> Thank you Meg33k and africaqueen for your kind messages. I have lots of thick questions about all this as im quite new at all this! hope you dont mind!
> 
> xxx

U ask any questions u want jessica ;-)
I have been ttc for 4yrs and had my ectopic in jan so i knw pretty much most stuff about ttc, infertility and loss sadly, like many of us xxx


----------



## SmileyShazza

Hey everyone

We are trying to conceieve our first after our mmc in November. I am 35 and OH is 31. I wish wed started trying earlier now but we wanted to wait until we had got married. 

Hoping that we will get some good news soon and be able to look forward to adding a little person to our family.

Good luck and baby :dust: to everyone :hugs:


----------



## africaqueen

louise1608 said:


> *Ooh what a good thread!  Well me and my OH are still pretty young, I am 21 and he is 22, we have been TTC our first child since April 2009, fell pregnant but had a natural MC in December 2009 - and have just today found out I am pregnant again so fingers crossed for sticky this time!  *



Awwww made up for u on the bfp hun ;-)

Lots of sticky dust coming ur way xxx


----------



## Frankietoo

Hi everyone

I'm 32 and DH is 40, ttc my first earth baby after partial molar in July 09. Fingers crossed and hopefully we will all get some happy news very soon x


----------



## Dannib247

great thread :) im 22 (23 nxt month) and the man is 29 weve been ttc for 4 years had mc in feb 09 still hanging in there though :) hope you all get your 1st babies soon :) xx


----------



## sugartush08

Hi TTC our #1 together! I'm 30, OH is 32. He does have 2 with an ex however.


----------



## 2016

I am 29 (30 in May), DH is 36 TTC our first since August 2009.
Ectopic September 2010...and it looks like I am losing my new bean too :cry:


----------



## KatyKat

My DH and I are both 31, and are desperately ttc our first after 2 miscarriages to date.

It's nice ot see lots of people around the same age trying too - it sometimes feels like I'm so old, and I'm always worried that we may have left it too late :-(


----------



## hb1

2016 said:


> I am 29 (30 in May), DH is 36 TTC our first since August 2009.
> Ectopic September 2010...and it looks like I am losing my new bean too :cry:

Oh no :( - really hope that your bean is actually nice and safe and it's just early pg worries - keeping fxd hx


----------



## louise1608

hb1 said:


> 2016 said:
> 
> 
> I am 29 (30 in May), DH is 36 TTC our first since August 2009.
> Ectopic September 2010...and it looks like I am losing my new bean too :cry:
> 
> yes lots and lots of sticky dust to you, really hope that everything is fine x x xClick to expand...


----------



## Loocyp

i had a missed miscarriage in Jan at 11 and a half weeks with my first child and we'v started this month now iv had my first period :)


----------



## jennyB0507

I'm 34, Hubby is 37. We're TTC#1 after a MMC end of November. Add to that, most of my friends are now expecting (not exaggerating)


----------



## Dannib247

2016 said:


> I am 29 (30 in May), DH is 36 TTC our first since August 2009.
> Ectopic September 2010...and it looks like I am losing my new bean too :cry:

i hope everythings ok hun xx


----------



## Amos2009

Hi everyone :hi: I am 37 and DH is 43 and we are trying for our first. Had a MMC in July, MC in October and Ectopic in early February. Unfortunately have experienced all types :( Went to the fertility specialist today though and hopefully next week will have some answers and we can move on to growing our family!


----------



## HappyJacky

Hi 

I'm TTC our first after MMC in December. I'm now 42 and BF is 40. My clock isn't ticking it is clanging but I was married before and we TTC for 10 years with 2 cycles of ICSI (low sperm count for him - me OK Thankfully). 

I got my BFP after about 7 months, and am the 4th generation on 40's Mums - so am still hopeful for a :bfp:. 

Jx


----------



## africaqueen

2016 said:


> I am 29 (30 in May), DH is 36 TTC our first since August 2009.
> Ectopic September 2010...and it looks like I am losing my new bean too :cry:

Oh no hun! i pray thats not the case and its just implantation bleeding with your bean getting comfy ;-) keep us updated xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Amos2009 said:


> Hi everyone :hi: I am 37 and DH is 43 and we are trying for our first. Had a MMC in July, MC in October and Ectopic in early February. Unfortunately have experienced all types :( Went to the fertility specialist today though and hopefully next week will have some answers and we can move on to growing our family!

Oh i am so sorry to hear u have been through all of that :-( ((hugs))
I suffered a ectopic in early jan and we are ttc again in a few wks. Its scary times but my desperation to be a mother is more strong than the fear. I pray we all get to be mothers very soon xxx


----------



## Megg33k

africaqueen said:


> 2016 said:
> 
> 
> I am 29 (30 in May), DH is 36 TTC our first since August 2009.
> Ectopic September 2010...and it looks like I am losing my new bean too :cry:
> 
> Oh no hun! i pray thats not the case and its just implantation bleeding with your bean getting comfy ;-) keep us updated xxxClick to expand...

She's updating her journal with everything...


----------



## africaqueen

HappyJacky said:


> Hi
> 
> I'm TTC our first after MMC in December. I'm now 42 and BF is 40. My clock isn't ticking it is clanging but I was married before and we TTC for 10 years with 2 cycles of ICSI (low sperm count for him - me OK Thankfully).
> 
> I got my BFP after about 7 months, and am the 4th generation on 40's Mums - so am still hopeful for a :bfp:.
> 
> Jx

My mum and dad ttc for 10yrs before having me so it CAN happen ;-) my ex boss was 46 when she had her son and im sure u will be a mum too xxx


----------



## HappyJacky

Thanks AfricaQueen, I am still hoping - nothing will make me give up! 

Thanks also for your lovely Poem for Mothers day, just made me cry, but I needed to get it out before I visit my Mum and Mother in law!

Jx


----------



## prada

Hi everyone! 
I am new to the forums. I am 32 and my DH is 32 years old as well. We have been married one year on 2/10. We are ttc our first after having a MC 12/09. This has been the hardest time in my life and I'm glad to have found a place where other women can relate. 
Thanks!
Good Luck to all


----------



## africaqueen

prada said:


> Hi everyone!
> I am new to the forums. I am 32 and my DH is 32 years old as well. We have been married one year on 2/10. We are ttc our first after having a MC 12/09. This has been the hardest time in my life and I'm glad to have found a place where other women can relate.
> Thanks!
> Good Luck to all

Hi and welcome Prada 
I find these forums have kept me sane since my loss. It has been like a lifeline.
I pray we can all share in happiness very soon as we have shared a whole lot of sadness xxx


----------



## emdeb

I'm 28 and OH is 34 TTC after 2 MC.


----------



## africaqueen

Any other ladies out there who are yet to become a mother? xxx


----------



## magnolia09

My hubby and I are both 27. I miscarried twins in September, and had an ectopic in February.


----------



## africaqueen

magnolia09 said:


> My hubby and I are both 27. I miscarried twins in September, and had an ectopic in February.

I am so sorry to hear the terrible time you have been through and i pray you get that bfp asap xxx


----------



## magnolia09

africaqueen said:


> magnolia09 said:
> 
> 
> My hubby and I are both 27. I miscarried twins in September, and had an ectopic in February.
> 
> I am so sorry to hear the terrible time you have been through and i pray you get that bfp asap xxxClick to expand...

Thank you! Surprisingly, we are doing really well. It has brought us closer together and has really strengthened our marriage. It is, of course, devastating and frustrating, but everything happens for a reason and hopefully we'll have our little miracle soon!


----------



## mel marmoss

hi i,m 29 30 this year my dh is 35 had a mc in feb so hoping it wont be too long before i and everyone else gets their :bfp:s. just a wee ray of hope for everyone my friend had 3 mcs and had a botched d&c which left her with one tube. she got pregnant naturally and she gave birth to her beautiful daughter in october last year . shes been a tower of strength for me. fx for you all. :hugs:


----------



## africaqueen

mel marmoss said:


> hi i,m 29 30 this year my dh is 35 had a mc in feb so hoping it wont be too long before i and everyone else gets their :bfp:s. just a wee ray of hope for everyone my friend had 3 mcs and had a botched d&c which left her with one tube. she got pregnant naturally and she gave birth to her beautiful daughter in october last year . shes been a tower of strength for me. fx for you all. :hugs:

That is mre than a "wee" ray of hope to me ;-) thx for sharing. I just cnt wait to have my baby in my womb and get past the 1st tri:happydance:
Im terrified but the excitement of gettin pg again outweighs the fear 

xxx


----------



## mlyn26

We are TTC our 1st in next few months hopefully after finding today at 9+2 weeks that i am having a MC. Myself & DH are both 27. x


----------



## cutelou101

Hi, i'm 27 and DH is 31, been together 11 years, married for 4 in April. TTC from October, :bfp: in December, lost our twins in Feb. Now back to TTC, hoping for anouther :bfp: in 4 weeks after AF arrived last saturday


----------



## Megg33k

OMG! I'm sitting here in absolute tears! I'm so sorry for your losses, girls! :hugs:

mlyn - Finding out TODAY?! :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

:cry: :cry: :cry: :cry: :cry:


----------



## africaqueen

It just struck me what strong women we are. No matter what we have endured we continue our quest to be mothers and what cherished children ours will be ;-)

Megg- how are things going for you? all well i hope ;-) xxx


----------



## africaqueen

It just struck me what strong women we are. No matter what we have endured we continue our quest to be mothers and what cherished children ours will be ;-)

Megg- how are things going for you? all well i hope ;-) xxx


----------



## Megg33k

Yep, all well so far, queen! Well, as far as I know! I don't have a viewing window into my uterus just yet! If only, right?!?! I won't be with a MW until 10 weeks... So I have a very long time to spend worrying and fretting! But, I'm trying to remain calm. From here to having a living child in my arms feels like an eternal abyss! I can't imagine getting from here to there, tbh! But, somewhere in my heart I do believe it will happen... It has to!


----------



## Amos2009

And it WILL sis!!!!


----------



## Megg33k

For both of us, Sis!!! xx Don't you forget it!


----------



## Truffleax

Hi 

My name is Nicky Im 24 and my OH is 25 we have been together for 8 years and decided we now want to be parents :) I had a m/c in Jan 10 we are hoping our next :bfp: will come soon.

xxx


----------



## RedRose19

hey ladies can i join in ? :flower:

im 19 and my oh is 19 20 in aug.. and we had a mmc at 12 weeks last march.. after that painful time we realised we wanted to be parents.. we were already engaged at that point and we started ttc properly june 2009.. got preg again oct 2009 but ended again in mc in nov :(.. so were still ttc our first with no luck yet 

every day just makes it harder as the want for a baby gets more


----------



## africaqueen

Hi ladies and welcome 

I knw what u mean about each day being harder. I ttc for 5yrs with my ex, then my husband and i ttc for 3mths and i finally fell pregnant and it ended in ectopic and loss of my left tube :-( im 29 soon and feels like a lifetime iv been trying to be a mother :-(
Just pray we get a sticky bean that sticks in the right place next time...

Good luck to us all xxx


----------



## mel marmoss

africaqueen said:


> mel marmoss said:
> 
> 
> hi i,m 29 30 this year my dh is 35 had a mc in feb so hoping it wont be too long before i and everyone else gets their :bfp:s. just a wee ray of hope for everyone my friend had 3 mcs and had a botched d&c which left her with one tube. she got pregnant naturally and she gave birth to her beautiful daughter in october last year . shes been a tower of strength for me. fx for you all. :hugs:
> 
> That is mre than a "wee" ray of hope to me ;-) thx for sharing. I just cnt wait to have my baby in my womb and get past the 1st tri:happydance:
> Im terrified but the excitement of gettin pg again outweighs the fear
> 
> xxxClick to expand...

it will all be worth it when we hold our babies in our arms and i hope it will happen soon for us all and the fear will be gone.xxx:flower:


----------



## Truffleax

Good Luck everyone :hug: 

xxx


----------



## Honeykiss

Hi All, 

I am 39 very nearly 40 and OH is 37.

I have suffered 4 losses all between 5 and seven weeks, 2 of them with a previous partner.

Have been TTC with OF for five years had one early losses 4 years ago and a more recent one at 7+ 2 in March.

Waiting for AF and have 3 months of Clomid from fertility clinic to start. Have done 6 cycles 18 months ago but I am 3 stone lighter now and what with the surprise BFP in Feb cautiously optimistic we might create an extra sticky bean with the help of the clomic.

Much love to everyone here, I am glad I am not alone on this journey but hope you all get off the merry go round soon with sticky BFP's 

Wendy x


----------



## Amos2009

Welcome Wendy! You are definitely not alone on this journey. I am 37 and my hubby is 43 so we are pretty close in age. Good luck and I hope you get your sticky bean soon!


----------



## NatoPMT

Ok, im coming in here and introducing myself (a bit scared of TCC)

Im married to my lovely oh of 7 years, Im 38 and he's 28, we started TCC in October and got my BFP on 28th January, but last week i discovered there was no heartbeat and the pregnancy ended. 

I have at least 6 weeks to go before i can start trying, and not sure how i will feel then, so im getting my feet under the table in here and making myself comfy before i have to start making decisions. 

nato


----------



## RedRose19

:hugs: i hope all you ladies get a bfp soon :hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

NatoPMT said:


> Ok, im coming in here and introducing myself (a bit scared of TCC)
> 
> Im married to my lovely oh of 7 years, Im 38 and he's 28, we started TCC in October and got my BFP on 28th January, but last week i discovered there was no heartbeat and the pregnancy ended.
> 
> I have at least 6 weeks to go before i can start trying, and not sure how i will feel then, so im getting my feet under the table in here and making myself comfy before i have to start making decisions.
> 
> nato

Welcome, honey! I'm so sorry for your loss! But, I hope the decisions come easy when the time comes! :hugs:


----------



## Amos2009

Hi Nato....so sorry about your loss :(


----------



## lightweight

I'm 39 & hubby is 40. 

TTC since last May (when we got married)

Was hoping for baby before I was 40, but sadly m/c last month. 

TTC again this month as AF is just finishing!


----------



## HappyAuntie

Hi ladies - we're not quite TTCAL yet, but we will be soon. We see the specialist on Apr 22. Hopefully we'll get some answers.

DH and I are both 36. We've been married 11 years. MC#1 at 12 weeks in May '09 (Mother's Day weekend, no less), and MC#2 at 8 weeks just last month (March '10). 

I'm sorry we're all in here, but glad none of us are in here alone!!


----------



## Sydd

I'm 21, OH is 22... I mc when I was 18 with my ex and then mmc feb this year!
Although we're not actively ttc again yet :)


----------



## lovehearts

hi im 22 and OH is 23 and we are ttc our first. Started ntnp in feb and was were lucky to fall first month - unfortunatly that ended in mc on the 31st march. I am now waiting for AF so we can ttc again!! I hope you all get your bfps soon and lots of sticky dust.

xxx


----------



## sincerevon

I'm 23, DH is 28. We've been married for three years (will be four in July). Had a MC in January (of this year). We're SO ready to expand our family. Sometimes I get so frustrated when people tell me that "we have plenty of time, we're still young". Grrrr...

When you make up your mind that you want children, it doesn't feel like you have plenty of time. Each day drags by. Sorry if I sound like a downer, I'm just so ready to have a little one!

But :hugs: and :dust: to all you ladies, I can't wait to see some more bfp's pop up!!!


----------



## toastie

hello all :)

Im 20 and my OH is 21. We've decided to ttc after a bit of a wait.
Had an induced MC after we found no heartbeat at 22weeks last august.

fingers crossed for all us lovely ladies x


----------



## heart tree

Hello all, what a lovely thread! I read each post and am truly touched by you all.

I'm 35, my DH is 41 in May. TTC #1. We've had 2 mc's since 2008. Last one was 3 months ago. Have had loads of tests and everything is "normal." They've told me it is just bad luck! Have AF right now and will start trying again this cycle! :happydance:

Women on my mother's side all went through menopause at 39 or 40. BUT my grandmother on my father's side had her babies at 40 and 42. Praying I have her genes!

May we all get our sticky beans SOON!!!


----------



## Lucia

I've had 2 mmcs in the last year. DH and I are both 32....and still waiting for our first...

Good luck ladies!


----------



## fawkesymomma

Hi everyone. I am new to the board, kind of checking things out. I always hate to see this section on a chat board because no one should ever have to go through what we've been through. But I am glad that we are here for each other.

I am 32 and DH is 32, we are still trying for our first. We had to terminate our first pregnancy due to a suspected ectopic pregnancy exactly one week after we finally had our first BFP. That was after 3 rounds of clomid and IUI in 2006. We couldn't afford anymore treatment until now, my new job finally covers IVF, so here we go again!

Best wishes to us all!


----------



## jamierae

I'm 20 and my OH is 25. We had a chemical pregnancy and are trying again. :)


----------



## MissMaternal

I'm joining you all here on this thread :)

I'm 22, OH is 35 and we've been together for nearly 4 and a half years. I came off the pill in October 2009, we started TTC in December 2009 and got our bfp on January 17th 2010. We suffered a MMC on 6th May when it was discovered at our 20 week scan that there was no heartbeat. Have stopped bleeding now since undergoing Medical Management, and we are not waiting for AF to arrive to TTC, we are going for it straight away. Not to replace what we lost, but we so badly want to be parents to our first child together, and the time is right :) 

Sorry to everyone here for their losses, we will all be wonderful mothers one day :hugs:

:dust: to everyone xx


----------



## Lawa

HI all I am 24 OH is 26we ave had 3 MC now and are waiting for blood results from the hospital ATM!


----------



## sugarlove

I'm 34 and my DH is 43. Trying for our first since Last October and had incomplete mc at 6 weeks at end of March.

Really hoping it will happen soon as worrying about my age and DH's!


----------



## LucyJ

Hey everyone,

I am 29 will be 30 in august my husband will be 39 on monday. We found out we were pregnant jan of this year and on the 29th March at our 12 week scan we were told our little one had died at 10 weeks I had an erpc on the 31st March got my first period on the 1st May and we have decided to try again it took us nearly a year to get pregnant with our lost little one hoping it won't take us as long this time!! :hugs: to all!!


----------



## kelster823

Hi ladies

:dust: to all....

I am 39 soon to be 40 in August and DH is 41 and we are trying again after 2 MCs' ( I am not getting any younger :winkwink: ).. 1st one on Oct 13, 2009 and my 2nd just recently on April 22, 2010...

I WISH ONLY THE BEST for all of you.... :) :)


----------



## Essex

We are trying for our 'first' after a horrific TFMR in November and a chemical in February. I'm 35 (36 in July) and DP is 33 on Friday. Currently living my life in 2week cycles and feel like the clock is ticking! :( xx


----------



## Megg33k

Me too, Essex... That bit about living my life in 2 week cycles and ticking clock! Except I get a 3 month break sometimes where I get to think I'm pregnant and happy, and then I go for my u/s to find out that my bean stopped growing after only a week or two. 

Back to TTC #1 for me! :(


----------



## December29

Hello All,

I'm new this website, I am 36 and DH is 47. We have been ttc for about 3 years. I ovulate regularly, we've had tests done which came back ok, no peoblems. Cant understand why we cant get BFP :nope: Ive never been pregnant, not even a miscarriage.


----------



## JJo777

TTC after a loss last month. I'm 35 and DH is 37.


----------



## livinginhope

Hello JJo777, I've just had a loss too :( and am waiting to try after my AF puts in an appearance. 

I'm *not* the most patient person in the world anyway and at 32 with a history of early menopause in the family, I can hear loud ticking :( (I found out last year my mum had her menopause at 40 - you'd have thought she could have told me sooner!)

Anyways, have you read this thread from the beginning? If you could do with a bit of a boost (and hey, can't we all?) then check out the early posts - it's a really old thread, but I'm glad it's popped up again cos quite a lot of the original posters are now either pregnant or have their LOs in their arms. This really gives me some hope so I hope it does for you too XXXX


----------



## MissBabyFace

Hi girls! My names Sara and my partners name is Tony. This is our third month of TTC our first little bean after we sadly lost our little angel in December. Although very nervous and scared about conceiving again as there's always that constant fear of miscarrying again, I know it can't stop from moving forward and bringing a child into our stable and happy world.

I wish you all the best of luck conceiving your little ones and hope our beans are sticky, healthy and are very naughty in the 9 months and kick the hell out of all of our belly bumps LOL :D xx


----------



## MRS_HJO

Hello,

We are trying for our first baby. I miscarried on March 17. Back to TTC again.

Heather


----------



## hulagirl

Hi 
i am ttc my first after a mmc at 10w4d at the end of march. 
I am 31 nearly 32 otherhalf is 31. 
Baby dust to everyone x


----------



## GreyGirl

I'm TTC my first after an ectopic last April. So technically second, but really first I guess. I'm 26 and we've been trying for 6 months this time :(


----------



## Miss_BB

Keep positve girls - I miscarried April 2010 @ 8 weeks....I'm now 35 weeks pregnant and ready to pop in June 2011 xx

Good Luck to you all xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Fizzio

livinginhope said:


> Hello JJo777, I've just had a loss too :( and am waiting to try after my AF puts in an appearance.
> 
> I'm *not* the most patient person in the world anyway and at 32 with a history of early menopause in the family, I can hear loud ticking :( (I found out last year my mum had her menopause at 40 - you'd have thought she could have told me sooner!)
> 
> Anyways, have you read this thread from the beginning? If you could do with a bit of a boost (and hey, can't we all?) then check out the early posts - it's a really old thread, but I'm glad it's popped up again cos quite a lot of the original posters are now either pregnant or have their LOs in their arms. This really gives me some hope so I hope it does for you too XXXX

Gosh I was just reading from the beginning and took a while for the penny to drop that it was an old thread and then I too realised how many of those girls now have babies or are expecting! It helped me feel a bit more hope for the future. Let's hope that in another year, we will all have babes or pregnant.

I'm 34, DH is 36 and we are on our 2nd cycle TTC our first after MMC in March. 
:dust: to everyone


----------



## epump

I'm 30, DH is 31 and we're TTC#1 after an early miscarriage in Dec '10 and an ectopic in March '11. So nice to read some success stories frome earlier :)


----------



## JPARR01

Hello,

DH and I are trying for our first. I had a expected ectopic and given methotrexate in March of 2011. We will be starting to TTC again in June. Baby dust to all!


----------



## Nat0619

Hi Ladies :flower:

I am 36 (37 next month :wacko:) and OH is 41. We are ttc our first. Got pregnant in Feb 2010 after 12 months ttc but sadly found out we'd had mmc at dating scan on 19th April :cry:

Now getting ready to try again - we are at the older end of the age scale so can't afford to wait!

I too read this thread from the beginning and it is wonderful to see how many of the ladies from a year ago are now mommies :thumbup:

x


----------



## pinkflamingo

hi all,

I am sorry for all your losses. We had a mmc last Dec, but it was a very drawn out process and it ended finally in March when I had an ERPC to stop my continuous bleeding. We are ttc again this month for the first time since so I hope this will be a happy month! 

Let's hope that by restarting this thread now that we will be those ladies with babes in arms then the next 'lot' come and restart this thread again next time!!

I am 29 and DH is 37. I have told him that the ultimate bday gift for my 30th is to be pregnant! he has 4 months to sort this out!!!

xxx


----------



## stuckinoki

We're trying [and failing] to have our first baby. I'm 26 and my sweet husband is 31. We've had 5 miscarriages, but nothing solid yet.


----------



## nattys

Hi Ladies, I lost my baby in January at 14 wks due to DS and a severe heart problem. I am 31 years old and been with DH for 10 years. I am desperate to get a BFP with #1 xx Hopefully May will be the month fx :hugs:


----------



## Neversaynever

I'm glad this has been posted and reappeared, I think we all need to have some positives to look to whilst on this horrible roller coaster we have all joined.

Sorry to everyone for their losses :hugs:

I don't quite feel at home in any one part of this forum apart from the TTCAL section as I could be part of a number of places.

Well I'm 35, TTCAL and TTC#1. OH is 40 next month, just starting cycle #4 after MC.

I hope we all get our rainbow babies soon.

:hugs:

XxX


----------



## MommaCupcake

This was a great idea! I am 27 and DH is 32, we are ttc our first (trying for ~14 months, loss in Jan 2011 at 11w1d). We are very ready to kiss our childless life goodbye!


----------



## lauraemily17

Hi Ladies, sorry for your losses :hugs:

I'm 29 and my DH is 28. We have just lost our 1st baby. Devasted as it took us 8 months of active TTC to conceive. Really hoping it won't take so long next time.

We're trying to stay positive, its so good to see other ladies who have had a mc and have got pregnant again, gives me some hope that I will one day get to hold a baby of my own, xx


----------



## ZoMo

Hey,

I am 31 and OH is 41. We have lost 2 teeny weeny little angels at 3 weeks each. He has a little boy from a previous relationship, I desperately want the next one of ours to be a sticky little one. I look at all these other pregnant women who seem to be everywhere and I wonder how nature has worked for them and just seems to refuse to work for us. Fingers crossed for next time!


----------



## tucker07

I am 21 and DH is 26. Had a MC (11 weeks) in January and started TTC in March...no luck so far hopefully soon! Fingers crossed! I was suppose to be due in Aug and know someone who is due than and its frustrating seeing it on facebook and seeing her complaining about being big and pregnant!


----------



## weemoofrazz

I am 33 and my DH is 38, we had a MMC last week diagnosed at scan on my 33rd b'day! Were hoping to be able to get pregnant with our 1st child!


----------



## MyDecember

Reading through the original posts and seeing that many of the ladies are now happy moms or expecting has given me SO MUCH HOPE. Thank you thank you thank you to all the women who updated their profiles to give ladies who just experienced a loss some much needed rays of light. :hugs:

Baby dust to all!!!!


----------



## mamabearjen

Im 27 my DH is 33 he has a 6 year old son from a previous marriage. we lost our son, my first baby 4 weeks ago at 32+5 weeks. Im hoping to start TTC as soon as the PM comes back and the doctor clears us.


----------



## justwaiting

I am 23 and dh is 25 we have been trying for 11 months. we have had 2 mmc in that time. hoping with help of our fertility specialist that we will be able to sort out the issues with my uterus ( no diagnosis yet) that we will be able to have a healthy little bean


----------



## beckyboo87

Hey ladies

I am 24 and my OH is 31, we have been TTC just over a year, I got pregnant last month, but had a MC @ 5 week.
I dealt with the MC quite well, but I feel I have put too much presure on myself to conceive this month!!! 
Anyone in the same boat as me?????
:dust:


----------



## mrsmax

I love this thread!! How wonderful that almost all the women from the beginning are now pregnant or mums. Just the boost needed. 

I am 34 been ttc for 13 months, got BFP last week, but early m/c at weekend during week 5. 

Beckyboo - I have put loads of pressure on myself to get my next BFP in the next couple of months. I like to think of it as positive thinking though!!!!

Good luck everyone and we should keep this thread going - it is great!


----------



## Neversaynever

Mrsmax...sorry for your loss :hugs:

Just wanted to say that I also put pressure on myself and OH, obsessed like crazy over :sex: schedule as wanted to be pregnant as soon as possible. Didn't work :dohh: last month I didn't rest for ovulation, :sex: when I felt like it, no legs in the air etc and caught. I know it's still early days for me but jut wanted you and the others to be kind to yourselves :flower:

XxX


----------



## KatyW

beckyboo87 said:


> Hey ladies
> 
> I am 24 and my OH is 31, we have been TTC just over a year, I got pregnant last month, but had a MC @ 5 week.
> I dealt with the MC quite well, but I feel I have put too much presure on myself to conceive this month!!!
> Anyone in the same boat as me?????
> :dust:

I agree with you! I would like to conceive this month, just bought opks to see when I am ovulating, as I am sure it's not when it usually is, since the MC in June.


----------



## Weeclaire

Im 25 this year and Other Half is 29, we are ttc our first we lost our little angel last week.


----------



## Elhaym

Hi ladies :flower: I am 27 and my OH is 28. It took 8 months to conceive our little one but I found out I had a mmc last week. :( Had my ERPC Monday and I think I'm going to wait for one AF then we will be carrying on.

Baby dust to all :dust:


----------



## 4magpies

Hey girls,

I'm 24, my OH is 25.

We had an ectopic in May just gone @ 6 weeks, and 3 years previously a MC at around 5 weeks...

Now waiting for IVF.

xxx


----------



## cwhite

Hi Ladies!
Me and the hubs have been ttc for a year now. we had two misscarriages (one in jan 2010 and one in may 2011. Its a terribly tough thing to go through and Ive never felt more frustrated but its comforting to know im not the only one who has felt this pain (I would never wish it on anyone though!) good luck to all!


----------



## blueeyedgirl1

Can't remember if I've posted here yet. I'm 28, OH is 30, we're TTC #1 after a MMC in December.


----------



## Twinkl3

I'm 22 and OH is 36 ... We gained our angel in March at 8wks :cry: I'm hoping this year we will get our forever baby.


----------



## sara1786

i'm 24 (will be 25 in Sept) & OH is 25
--> like Lolly we're hoping 3x is a charm!


----------



## Futuremommy1

Hi ladies. I'm 30 and DH is 29. We had our m/c aug 2010 @ 9 weeks then had to end an ectopic at 8 weeks in November. 

I'm with everyone hoping 3rd times a charm.


----------



## Kat541

My husband and I our trying for our first. We are both 32. Neither one of us has even been in a situation where we had to care of children, even. I wish we hadn't waited so long. I'm feeling old and slow already, lol!


----------



## Bremusa

Hi we are trying to conceive number 1 after miscarriage in march. I'm 26 and O/H is 33 we were trying for 2 years before our miscarriage. Xox


----------



## Bremusa

Oh and how long did it take your cycles to get back to normal mine are all over the place :( xox


----------



## vwbabymomma

my OH and I are also trying for our first. I miscarried in may. My cycles are normal. I continued taking my prenatal as directed by my doctor.


----------



## lulu83

My fiancé and I are trying for our 1st too.
We're hoping our dreams of a baby will come true soon. They did some testing after my 2nd m/c and all came back "normal," but I don't really believe that, since I just had my 3rd m/c. Hoping to have some more tests. Still taking my prenatals and hoping for the best.
Fingers crossed for everyone :)


----------



## patiently

My OH and i are trying for our first we're both 23 and have been ttc after 2 miscarriages feb 2011 and june 2011 been ttc for a year and a half in total...


----------



## Geegees

OH and I will be trying for our first once AF arrives. I've never wanted to get AF before!


----------



## mrswichman

We're trying for our first too...I'm bout to be 21 and DH is 27...i cant wait and am hoping for another baby soon...it kills me so much to see everything pregnant around me...


----------



## Meachy

Hi I MC a week ago and it was to be our first child. We are so heartbroken and can't wait for the bleeding and pain to stop so we can try again. :cry:


----------



## vwbabymomma

Meachy said:


> Hi I MC a week ago and it was to be our first child. We are so heartbroken and can't wait for the bleeding and pain to stop so we can try again. :cry:

I feel your pain hun :flower: My body did not even know the baby had died :( I went for my first appointment and i was suppose to be 11 weeks and the baby had passed away at 9 weeks. I had to go to the hospital for a out patient procedure. Im back to normal and you will be too :) Feel better and my fingers are crossed for you! :) :)


----------



## sarbear4266

I am 26 DH will be 29 very soon! We just had a loss in February(doc said it was an ectopic on ovary...very rare I guess) and gave me a MTX shot. I had an ectopic in 2008 (One tube) and a MC in 2009...


----------



## hope88

hi ladies im 23 and my partners 32 we had a miscarriage last year at 5 weeks and had a mmc in april at 8 weeks really hoping to have a sticky bean real so im still taking folic acid and have just started taking low dose/baby asprin 2 see if that helps at all


----------



## LisaL79

I'm 31, DH is 32. We've been trying since Oct 2008.
I've had 3 chemical pregnancies. Sept 2010, March 2011, May 2011.

I've only just started to ovulate on my own (probably due to weight loss), and am hoping we'll have a natural BFP so we can save some of the $$ we've spent on treatments on baby stuff.


----------



## TxMom2Be

I'm 25 and my DH is 29. I've had one mc @ 6weeks, naturally passed. We are TTC as soon as AF makes her first post-mc visit!


----------



## bastetgrrl

I'm 32 and DH is 33. I went off of the pill in January and started ttc after 1st cycle. My cycles are crazy long (last one when I conceived was 54 days). We found out on July 5th that we had a mmc around 7-8 wks. We have been BDing and waiting to see what happens. I'm definitely curious to see how my cycles are effected by the m/c (let's hope they are shorted).


----------



## ladysydney

I will be 29 next month.hubby is 34..we had all tests done..was told I didnt ovulate "pcos" and tubes were kinda wonky..they didnt make a big diff about tubes tho..I lost 75 pounds! Without trying got pg!! But ended quickly due to ectopic..I lost my right tube as well...I now have left tube only..had hsg that says tube is open..however fluids were slowed and ep risk is high and ivf is recommended but our ins doesnt cover this and not enough money.. We lost our baby nov 2nd 2011.. a year approaching..I now feel the best thing to do is focus on health again and start to try again and hope we get our baby


----------



## ladysydney

I will be 29 next month.hubby is 34..we had all tests done..was told I didnt ovulate "pcos" and tubes were kinda wonky..they didnt make a big deal about tubes tho..I lost 75 pounds! And became pg without trying !! This was our first...But ended quickly due to ectopic..I lost my right tube as well...I now have left tube only..had hsg that says tube is open..however fluids were slowed and ep risk is high and ivf is recommended but our ins doesnt cover this and not enough money.. We lost our baby nov 2nd 2011.. a year approaching..I now feel the best thing to do is focus on health again and start to try again and hope we get our baby


----------



## confusedprego

So sorry for your loss! Hope you get your sticky bean soon! :) we are also trying for our first baby. Both me and DH are 27. We font have any health issues that we know of so I too am trying to get as healthy as possible and hope the next one sticks.


----------



## ladysydney

thank you. Well I am def hoping for everyone here. I still have doubts in my min dthat it wont happen but I know even more so that it wont happen with me sitting at home feeling like crap and not working out or eating well. Sooo really trying to do the same as you..get as healthy as I can and try each month. Best of luck to you to. Maybe try some yoga to relax too:) I think we prob stress ourselves out so much :( but how can we not..its big stuff in our thoughts ya know


----------



## colta

Hi all... I'm 22, DH is 24. We got pregnant around the end of July this summer with an 'oppsie'. Sadly it ended around the end of August due to it being ectopic. Luckily I was able to keep my tube and avoid surgery. I was given methotrexate and am now playing the waiting game until we're allowed to ttc. I was told to wait either 3 months or 2 cycles, whichever came first. Right now, it looks like the 2 cycles will be coming first. I'm so very excited yet very very nervous. 
Me and DH decided to buy ourselves a lucky charm for next time. We bought a little newborn sleeper and hat (white with cute patterns on it). We're hoping that when the time comes, we'll get our first LO without any more issues.


----------



## confusedprego

ladysydney said:


> thank you. Well I am def hoping for everyone here. I still have doubts in my min dthat it wont happen but I know even more so that it wont happen with me sitting at home feeling like crap and not working out or eating well. Sooo really trying to do the same as you..get as healthy as I can and try each month. Best of luck to you to. Maybe try some yoga to relax too:) I think we prob stress ourselves out so much :( but how can we not..its big stuff in our thoughts ya know

I definitely stress myself out too much and I used to do yoga to relax but haven't done it much lately...that's a great idea :)


----------



## africaqueen

Hi girls!
I have had so much going on that i forgot i even started this thread! 
Hope you are all doing well and on your way to getting those bfps.
I am now pupo with x1 perfect lil embie after 1st IVF cycle and OTD is 3rd Nov 
xxx


----------



## Crownjewelz

My OH has a daughter but this will be my 1st. I am 30 and OH is 32.


----------



## dstoke4

Hey Ladies!!! This will be my first cycle back to trying. DH and I are trying to conceive #1. I had a miscarriage in September and now have my AF I really want to get pregnant this cycle but am so nervous and cautious. Does anyone else feel like that? Did you all try in the next cycle after mc? Well hope everyone is well and baby dust to you all!

<a href="https://lilypie.com/"><img src="https://lt1f.lilypie.com/KGFam4.png" width="400" height="80" border="0" alt="Lilypie Trying to Conceive 21 to 37 day cycle tickers" /></a>


----------



## dstoke4

Ok so my ticker did not work...and I am not sure why:cry: Does anyone know?


----------



## live in hope

Hi yeah im 28 my hub is 33 we have been trying for 11 months feels like an eternity, we lost last christmas at 12 weeks. We pray every month that this time is our time xxxx Good luck im sure we will make it eventually xxxxx


----------



## Bluebell bun

I am 36, OH is 45 and we are trying for #1 since jan.


----------



## beautifuloaks

I'm 23 and my husband is 27, we haave been married for 5 years in July.

We are trying to concieve our first child. I recently had a miscarriage at 10 weeks. That was my first pregnancy. I had a d&c last month and I'm just coming off of my first AF, doctor said its safe to try again.....so.....wish me luck.


----------



## sarah0bear

My husband and I have been through three miscarriages and are still ttc our first. I'm 25 and I have this fear that I'll never get pregnant again and that if I do I'll lose it again.


----------



## teddygrahams

I'm 32, hubby is 31 and we're trying for our first after suffering 2 losses. Trying hard to stay positive!


----------



## babydust818

I like this thread! I too am ttc my 1st. I had my m/c in August. Today is CD1 for me wahhh. I got a ways to go. Good luck to all of us ladies. I can't wait to be called a mommy!


----------



## Sasha25

Hi.

My FS confirmed today that i m/c twins at 7 weeks. :cry:

Does anyone have some advice on going forward? How long does the bleeding last? How long till my next period? How soon can we try again?

Good luck to you all :dust:


----------



## babydust818

Sasha, I'm so sorry for your loss. I know how you're feeling. Its very tough. As far as ttc again, that is up to your doctor. Some women have to wait until their first period. How it went for me was, i had a m/c and m/c naturally. I didn't need a d&c. I bled 8 days from the m/c. 1 month later i got my first AF. Since then I've gotten my AF every month. I've noticed its changed though. Its lighter and doesn't last for nearly as long. 

My advice to you is don't give up. Don't let this miscarriage control your life. Don't think 'i should have done this' or 'its my fault'. Hun you have no control overe the m/c. Its something that was suppose to happen. Why? I don't know. I wish i did but i honestly believe something wasn't perfected with our babies and God needed them back. I do believe he has ALL intentions on giving them back at some point! Just keep ttc. Don't stress yourself out. Ttc again is also your decision, whenever you're ready matters too. Ttc does help a little with the m/c. It gives you hope and something to look forward to.good luck to you hun. Don't let this m/c ruin you. Life still goes on and it does get better.


----------



## Sasha25

Thanks so much for the message babydust818. I will not give up hope and know my little one will come when the time is right.

At the moment i also m/c naturally, but my FS said he will give me meds on Saturday to clear out the rest (no D&C).

I just feel the bleeding and cramping for the past 6 days is like a constant reminder...wish it would just be done now.

Have a good day! :flower:


----------



## themarshas

Ohh Sasha, I'm sorry for your loss! And I know how hard it can be to stay positive when you're still bleeding. Makes it so much harder to move on. However, don't give up! I'm sure you'll have a sticky bean (or two) soon! We were told to not ttc until my first AF (which hasn't happened) but we ignored it and tried this month anyway in a NTNP manner. It's really up to you and when you're emotionally and physically ready. I bled for 5 days (I was only 5 weeks when I M/C) and my levels were low almost immediately (you won't O until your levels are low again) and counted the first day of bleeding as my CD1. I O'd on Day 13, per usual. So I'm expecting my first AF late next week (CD 26 which is normal for me)


----------



## MrsHamstra

Ok im very young and ttc shouldnt be taking a yr for us I am 21 and DH is 24 this is our 1st for both of us. I am on clomid 3rd round AF IS DUE IN 2DAYS no symptoms of either AF or PG. I feel like something other than my body not ovulating with out clomid could be wrong? He has has a ex preggo but she miscarried at 4wks. Soo with that being said should I be taking any certain vitamins im on a prenatal everyday. The bottle has 100 pills and I always joke somethings wrong if were not pregnant by the time the bottles empty lol. I know 21 is young but I dont have family so thats why my husband and I are excoted to expand our family. Yay.


----------



## babydust818

Mrshamstra, my fiance and i have been together 8 yrs. We were 15! I'm now 23 and he's 24. We've been ttc for yrs! I got pregnant finally in july and lost it in august. I don't think 21 is a bad age to start having kids! If i could conceive i would've had kids by that age!! I know how ya feel. I also don't really have a family either.


----------



## themarshas

babydust818 said:


> Mrshamstra, my fiance and i have been together 8 yrs. We were 15! I'm now 23 and he's 24. We've been ttc for yrs! I got pregnant finally in july and lost it in august. I don't think 21 is a bad age to start having kids! If i could conceive i would've had kids by that age!! I know how ya feel. I also don't really have a family either.

Same with us. 9 years together now, I'm 24, he's 23. If I had known this process was going to be so challenging we would have started trying years ago... However, I have a ton of family (there are 86 people on one side, and 40 on the other!) & DH has very little (12 on one side- and most are through his dads remarriage, and 22 on the other).


----------



## babydust818

Dang! That's a lot. My family is SO small. They also don't make the time of day to get ahold of me and talk. I also would have ttc yrs ago! We NTNP for yrs when we should have been ttc. Its so stressful! The last year we've been ttc. I hope the bfp is instore soon.


----------



## MrsHamstra

babydust818 said:


> Mrshamstra, my fiance and i have been together 8 yrs. We were 15! I'm now 23 and he's 24. We've been ttc for yrs! I got pregnant finally in july and lost it in august. I don't think 21 is a bad age to start having kids! If i could conceive i would've had kids by that age!! I know how ya feel. I also don't really have a family either.

Thats good I get tired of defending my reason for starting so young and im sick of it, oh I have so called family they just arnt there for me, never have and it looks like they never will be. Sorry for ur loss :(


----------



## MrsHamstra

Its funny to think I was a virgin till I graduated highschool 4 years ago because I was terrified of getting pregnant with my bf of 3 years. And as we grew older we grew apart and then I met my husband and were trying and nothing :(


----------



## Islander

im 24 (25 this month) DH is 25, ttcd 3 months, found out 2 weeks ago (at 12 week scan) i had blighted ovum...waiting to try again for baby no 1!


----------



## live in hope

Hey, my dh 33 I'm 29 in March 2012, we have been trying for 10 months, had missed missed carriage at 12 weeks dec 2010, xxxxx


----------



## Sasha25

Hi Ladies

Seems this past week went from bad to worse for me...

After my FS confirmed on Tuesday (8th) that I miscarried the twins, I stated getting pain... lots and lots of "can't walk/talk/breathe"-pain!

I was admitted to hospital on Wednesday evening (9th) and saw my FS on 10th. He scheduled me for a laparoscopy that afternoon to go in with the small camera to see what's happening! He had to do a D&C to clear out the rest of the miscarriage and also discovered a 3.5cm ectopic pregnancy on my right ovary.

He had to remove the right ovary and tube due to too much damaged caused by the ectopic! :cry:

Had two hours surgery (luckily spinal block and general anesthesia) and was released from hosp on Friday.

Now, I can only see him in 6 weeks time to (1) heal, and (2) have all the hormone levels even out again!

I am so worried about TTC again... having only one ovary and the possibility of another ectopic is just too much to handle! Does IVF eliminate the chance for ectopic pregnancy?

I have no idea what the plans are going forward, but I do want a baby so badly! Focussing now on getting better and not to loose hope!

Sorry for the rant, but this forum is my only escape! :flower:


----------



## MrsHamstra

Sasha25 said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> Seems this past week went from bad to worse for me...
> 
> After my FS confirmed on Tuesday (8th) that I miscarried the twins, I stated getting pain... lots and lots of "can't walk/talk/breathe"-pain!
> 
> I was admitted to hospital on Wednesday evening (9th) and saw my FS on 10th. He scheduled me for a laparoscopy that afternoon to go in with the small camera to see what's happening! He had to do a D&C to clear out the rest of the miscarriage and also discovered a 3.5cm ectopic pregnancy on my right ovary.
> 
> He had to remove the right ovary and tube due to too much damaged caused by the ectopic! :cry:
> 
> Had two hours surgery (luckily spinal block and general anesthesia) and was released from hosp on Friday.
> 
> Now, I can only see him in 6 weeks time to (1) heal, and (2) have all the hormone levels even out again!
> 
> I am so worried about TTC again... having only one ovary and the possibility of another ectopic is just too much to handle! Does IVF eliminate the chance for ectopic pregnancy?
> 
> I have no idea what the plans are going forward, but I do want a baby so badly! Focussing now on getting better and not to loose hope!
> 
> Sorry for the rant, but this forum is my only escape! :flower:

:( really sad and sorry to hear that. Keep your head up . Things happen for a reason


----------

